# CMU (ACI 530-05)



## Bigwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Can anyone confirm for me that a masonry wall is considered to be a "slender wall" when the (effective height/thickness) &gt; 12?

I haven't found this information in any text yet and want to make sure I know when a wall is "slender" so that it gets designed with Strength Design per the NCEES Structural References List footnote #2

:beerchug:


----------



## ARJ (Aug 15, 2008)

I believe a masonry wall, per ACI 530-05 (MSJC 2005) is considered slender if height / thickness &gt; 30.

I don't have the code in front of me but see this link below.

http://www.nwcma.org/Articles/Masonry_Desi...hod_Choices.pdf


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bigwolf,

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. I've been preoccupied with my studies and work.

ARJ is correct. See 3.3.5.5 for the actual design and A.3.5.5 (appendix) of the MSJC for the actual slenderness requirements.


----------



## Bigwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Down to 10 1/2 weeks left of studying 10940623:


----------

